

Snowden-endorsed file-sharing service SpiderOak to set up ‘warrant canary’ - jeffreyrogers
http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/14/snowden-endorsed-file-sharing-service-spideroak-to-set-up-warrant-canary/

======
tssva
So now when the government requests a gag order they will also request a court
order requiring SpiderOak to update the 'warrant canary' page.

